# How to remove seal at spline



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

My 22 leaks a lot at the input shaft to the transmission. I have the drive shaft out and have taken the bolts out of the housing that surrounds the input / spline shaft. The housing rotates around the spline, but wont come off of the spline shaft. 

There is a large nut about 1 1/2 or so that is around the spline. It was dimpled around the spline shaft in a couple of places. I guess this has to come off before I can get to the seal, which is in the housing. 

Anybody got any tricks or suggestions for removing this nut. I would go out and buy a socket, but it would have to be very deep as the spline shaft sticks out about 3 inches or so.

thanks,

Steve


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

If you use a cold chisel and hammer, you can tap against the nut to turn it off.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Or take a socket and cut it in half then weld a piece of pipe between the two halves.
 Al


----------

